# Ear hair removal?



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I'd be worried that it would be way too harsh on their skin. I put some of that on myself once and it gave me a rash. I have sensitive skin, but then again, so do a lot of dogs.


----------



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

*Thank you for that.*

I will keep that in mind before I do something like this.
I was worried about that too. That is why I asked.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Nair gives me the worst hives, it's harsh stuff. 

There is a powder you can put into their ears that makes the hair brittle. You can also pluck them, or have your groomer pluck them.


----------



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

*Powder? Have a name for it?*

I am having a bit of trouble finding a good groomer here. 
So far my dog has come back with cuts from too close shearing.
These people seem not to be able to handle a full size poodle.
Mostly I see they groom the very small dogs. 
My standard poodle is quite large and very strong so maybe they can't hold him still enough.
I watched one groomer clearing excess hair from his ears and he seemed to just use resin for grip and yank the hair out.
If you could let me know the name of the powder, I will make a try at using it.
Thanks.
Leo


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

leobing said:


> I am having a bit of trouble finding a good groomer here.
> So far my dog has come back with cuts from too close shearing.
> These people seem not to be able to handle a full size poodle.
> Mostly I see they groom the very small dogs.
> ...


Thats about the only way to get the hair out of the ear. I would *not* use Nair, its made for humans and dogs ears are very sensitive. Its normal yo have them plucked once a month as it will always grow back.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

leobing said:


> I am having a bit of trouble finding a good groomer here.
> So far my dog has come back with cuts from too close shearing.
> These people seem not to be able to handle a full size poodle.
> Mostly I see they groom the very small dogs.
> ...



Just any form of ear powder for dogs. I usually pick mine up at petsmart or what ever petstore Im near. It's in the shampoo/grooming supply section. This should work and its normal for Poodles to get a lot of hair by a month. Good luck! :lashes:


----------



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

*ear hair powder.*

Thanks much I will get some and try it out.
:eat:


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Nair? That stuff is horrible, I can't imagine putting it in a dog's ears... !!! Unless maybe it's the bikini line/underarm stuff for sensitive areas... even then, it's not meant to be used internally and if it got inside the dog's head that could be really bad... 

I have a pair of pluckers like the vet has, Bauer hates when I pluck his ears but I shave them down first with the mini clippers and then it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

When we are sitting down watching the TV, I lie each dog on my knee and just casually pluck a few hairs at a time. So long as you don't keep at it until they are sore, they seem to accept this. If you do it each day, there shouldn't be a bad build up.


----------



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

*OK! That makes sense.*

I am going to do that. It makes more sense than taking him in every month to my groomer and paying $ 65.00 each time and then seeing that she did not get much of the hair out. My dog seems to rub his ears every few days so I know the hair is bothering him. The first "groomer" cut him on one paw and it was bleeding a bit so I found another but although she seems nice I think she may have a problem with big dogs. My dog is a standard poodle and very big and strong. Maybe a bit too much for a little 100 pound girl (groomer) to handle.
Well enough of this rant. I will try pulling a few hairs out each day and see if this is enough.
Thanks very much for the advice.


----------

